# Take THAT, King of England! :D



## Harlequin (Jul 25, 2009)

Source: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/8168465.stm



> *Two young children have been shot by their siblings in the space of 24 hours in the United States.*
> In Las Vegas, a two-year-old girl was in a critical condition after being shot by her four-year-old brother at their home, police said.
> In South Carolina, a four-year-old boy was shot in the stomach by his three-year-old brother after the little boy found a gun.
> The injured boy was expected to make a full recovery, police said.
> ...


----------



## Arkinea (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm assuming you're all for gun control.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 31, 2009)

That could be possible.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 9, 2009)

fuck yeah america


----------

